# North Ga club



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 6, 2005)

Bartow, Cherokee, Pickens club 5800 acres $450.  Take a look at our site.  If you have any questions please let me know.  http://etowah.50megs.com/


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 8, 2005)

Bump


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jhoughton (Feb 21, 2005)

*Quail?*

Does the lease allow quail hunting?  I would be releasing pen birds...


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 21, 2005)

jhoughton said:
			
		

> Does the lease allow quail hunting?  I would be releasing pen birds...



I hope so becaue i'm a member and I was quail hunting yesterday....there's not actually anything in the rules against it...the main thing is they don't want dogs running deer, but I don't think that's a problem with bird dogs too much though.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 21, 2005)

Quail hunting is allowed.  From the sounds of it Quail hunting is good at ESC also.  Wolfpup is the only person I have seen hunt quail in my six years at the club and he got enough for dinner.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 21, 2005)

shoot, I fed me, my roommate and had leftovers (one breast and a leg/thigh) and neither one of us are what you would call small


----------



## pej5ga (Feb 23, 2005)

Hardcore, Do you have three openings for the 2005 season? If so we would like to see about visiting the property. Thanks!


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes there are openings.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## olroy (Feb 24, 2005)

*dogs*

what are the rules for coon and squirrel dogs?
are they allowed during deer season?


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 24, 2005)

All hunting with dogs is ok except coon hunting.  I don't know why coon hunting isn't allowed.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Feb 27, 2005)

How many members total do you carry?


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 27, 2005)

135 including guests on 5800 acres.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Mar 6, 2005)

We are selling out fast.  All guest memberships are gone, and there are about 30 regular memberships left.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Mar 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Mar 29, 2005)

we are down to 15 memberships.  My guess is over the next two weekends we will sell out. So if you are interested time is running out.


----------



## Killer (Mar 31, 2005)

How many total members are there? And have you had any bucks in the last 2 or 3 years that would at least score 130?


----------



## BassWorm (Apr 8, 2005)

I just heard from HCH on the club board that there are now 12 memberships left.


----------

